# Why can't you turn off the flash on aperture/shutter priority modes?



## SpacemanSpliff (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm thinking this is probably a dumb question, but I can't seem to think myself through to the answer. Help?


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2014)

You can. Check your camera users manual.


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey, welcome, SpacemanSpliff.  Kind of a long username.  Anyway, as KmH has written, the answer, as usual, is in your user's manual.  If you would tell us what camera, we could actually look up the page number for you.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 6, 2014)

On all of mine all I have to do to prevent it from firing in aperture or shutter priority mode is to close it.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 6, 2014)

It looks like you have a D5100 so just close the lid when flash is not needed.  If you leave it open, the camera assumes you want to use it.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff (Jan 6, 2014)

ph0enix said:


> It looks like you have a D5100 so just close the lid when flash is not needed.  If you leave it open, the camera assumes you want to use it.


I do have a d5100. I actually looked at the manual and it seems there's no "off" setting for the flash. At best, there's an auto mode which will pop the flash up if it senses that there's insufficient light. This is in contrast with auto mode, which has a total "off" setting for the flash that won't activate the flash even if you're in a pitch black room.

....or am I just misunderstanding what I read in the manual (a definite possibility lol)?

btw, thanks guys for the help


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 6, 2014)

Depends on the camera, no technical reason why not.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 6, 2014)

Check page 39 of the manual. I think this will help you turn it off.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 7, 2014)

If whatever is on page 39 doesn't work, duct tape will.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2014)

The flash is "off" when using M, A, S, P, and No-Lightning modes -- so long as the flash is down.

The flash will pop-up automatically, and be in use, in: Auto, Flower, 80's Running Man, Baby, Landscape, and Pretty Lady in a Hat modes.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 7, 2014)

Braineack said:


> The flash is "off" when using M, A, S, P, and No-Flash modes -- so long as the flash is down.
> 
> The flash will pop-up automatically in Auto, Flower, 80's Running Man, Baby, Landscape, and Pretty Lady in a Hat modes.



80's Running man?  Lol.. ok, that was just the chuckle I needed to start my day..


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 9, 2014)

Both my DSLRs (Nikon D5100 and D600) only use flash in the program modes (which means program, shutter prio, aperture prio, manual) if and only if I have either (a) popped up the internal flash or (b) put on a flash (or flash trigger etc) on the camera.


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 11, 2014)

Gaffer's tape?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 11, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> Both my DSLRs (Nikon D5100 and D600) only use flash in the program modes (which means program, shutter prio, aperture prio, manual) if and only if I have either (a) popped up the internal flash or (b) put on a flash (or flash trigger etc) on the camera.



Yeah, I don't use Nikon, but every camera I've used was the same.  For flash to be on by default in aperture priority just seems weird...


----------



## Dao (Jan 11, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> If whatever is on page 39 doesn't work, duct tape will.



Any recommendation on the color of the duct tape?  Should I go with White or Black?


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 11, 2014)

Dao said:


> Any recommendation on the color of the duct tape?  Should I go with White or Black?



Don't use duct tape. The residue is gonna be a pain to get off. Use gaffers tape. It's black and will not leave any sticky residue


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 11, 2014)

I have white gaffer's tape,is that ok to use?


OP, close the flash and take the camera off the auto mode that causes it to pop up!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 11, 2014)

For Nikon, use black or red gaffer's tape.  For a Canon, I'd go with white to match those lenses of theirs.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 11, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, on camera flash is useless enough that it wouldn't be out of the question to:
1) Let it pop up.
2) Grip firmly with a pair of pliers
3) Wrench as hard as you can.
4) File down any sharp bits.
5) Crack a beer.

That's almost *too good* for on camera flash.  Sadly it might end up breaking everything and thinking on camera flash is perpetually on and never let you use your hotshoe ever again, etc. (annoying even beyond the grave), Sigh.  But one can dream.


----------



## Dao (Jan 11, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> As far as I'm concerned, on camera flash is useless enough that it wouldn't be out of the question to:
> 1) Let it pop up.
> 2) Grip firmly with a pair of pliers
> 3) Wrench as hard as you can.
> ...



Or just get a 5D and never need to worry about it.


----------

